# Trailer law, driving with L plates laden?



## Jennypenny (11 May 2008)

Hi can you drive pulling a trailer with L plates on if you have a passenger that can pull a trailer by law. Now can you still do this i horsey is in trailer???


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (11 May 2008)

I read 'trailer and the law' the other week - I believe you can tow with horses (Without 3.5 weight limit that you would normaly have) with just a passenger with the right licence and 'L' plates! 

I plan of putting my mother (The worldest worst driver, panics at crossing a dualcarriage way or roundbout - never drivien on a motorway and would NEVER drive a 4x4) in the car and get a bother or sister to drive if I need some one to tow! It's a joke really!


----------



## VictoriaEDT (11 May 2008)

When I was learning to Tow (passed 1st time whoop whoop!) my instructor said it was illegal to tow laiden. He might be wrong but I didnt do it anyways!


----------



## lucym (11 May 2008)

i rang the DVLA and asked them this question
YES you can pull a horse even with L plates on, as long as you have a legal adult with you, and the horse (just the horse) doesnt weigh over 3/4tonne-which most dont (unless you havea shire horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)

this meant that i could pull the horse prior to taking my test! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 just dont forget the L plates


----------



## xmoodyxmarex (11 May 2008)

Yup you are fine, i drive with my mum passenger. we phoned the dvla and there are no restrictions, you are free to travel with a horse in the back on motorways etc

silly really as my mum wont even drive the 4x4 let alone with the horse on the back!!but it doesnt really bother me as i never go anywhere alone,it just means i have to be a learner again


----------



## miketdt (11 May 2008)

It is illegal for a holder of a category B license to tow a trailer if the towing vehicle and trailer empty or loaded exceeds 3.5 ton MAM maximum autherized mass.


----------



## JC1 (12 May 2008)

I did my trailer test last year. I know you can tow with your L plates on with horse in it but I didn't. To start off with I wasn't the most confident towing the trailer. On the actual test they expect you to drive a lot faster than you would if you've got a horse in. I didn't want to get in the habit of being slower because of horse if that makes sense. I failed my first test because I went too slowly - the examiners actual comment was "you might need to go that slow if you were towing your precious horse but if you're going to pass you will need to speed up".


----------

